# I don't get it! (Pizza related)



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Some of the pizza places, I deliver for, look like the slices have been sitting out since the morning. Ewww...very unappetizing. How long can you leave pizza out before risking food poisoning?

Then there's Zpizza, where the slices look an hour old max. Most times, they have fresh pepperoni and cheese slices. Just had two pepperoni slices that were warmed back up in the oven. Mmmmnn, so good!!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok... :/


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

A good trick is to ask how long the slices have been sitting there. If it’s not to your liking do an”oh” and start walking out. SOMETIMES the place will make fresh.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I've gone a few days, pizzas good lol.

Not in the pizza business but supplier side, it has to do more with the cheese they use. And what kind of operation and blend skim vs whole.


Some cheeses are great for reheating, for places that do slices. Some cheeses come out like plastic when reheated. Also the age of the cheeses, maybe a week or 2 older melts better.

Some of the cheaper cheeses are also mostly filler in it like soy. I think dominos at one point had too much filler at one point to not be able to call it cheese lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> A good trick is to ask how long the slices have been sitting there. If it's not to your liking do an"oh" and start walking out. SOMETIMES the place will make fresh.


Thanks, usually just walk out. That will open up a few more options for me.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Thanks, usually just walk out. That will open up a few more options for me.


Just don't do it near closing time, would be a dick move. Haha


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Some of the pizza places, I deliver for, look like the slices have been sitting out since the morning. Ewww...very unappetizing. How long can you leave pizza out before risking food poisoning?
> 
> Then there's Zpizza, where the slices look an hour old max. Most times, they have fresh pepperoni and cheese slices. Just had two pepperoni slices that were warmed back up in the oven. Mmmmnn, so good!!!!


Thanks to Groupon I got turned on to Zpizza. Man, those lunch specials combined with the Groupons can't be beat! The food is really good.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Thanks to Groupon I got turned on to Zpizza. Man, those lunch specials combined with the Groupons can't be beat! The food is really good.


I got turned on to Zpizza, driving for them.

After working at Little Caesar's for 5 years, it easy to spot quality pizza. I'm not saying Little Caesar's is bad, it's actually OK. Just not on the level of Zpizza or Gina's.

Tip: Zpizza is also great while driving. They usually have pepperoni slices ready to go.


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Thanks, usually just walk out. That will open up a few more options for me.


What the crap, just say to no one while looking at the pizza, wow, this looks like crap, then walk out and go somewhere better. What's all this advice about saying "Oh..." and nonsense.
Or just look at them then look at their pizza then look at them then their pizza and say, that looks like crap, got any good stuff?

This isn't hard. Pretty basic life crap, don't eat crap.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mighty Mo said:


> What the crap, just say to no one while looking at the pizza, wow, this looks like crap, then walk out and go somewhere better. What's all this advice about saying "Oh..." and nonsense.
> Or just look at them then look at their pizza then look at them then their pizza and say, that looks like crap, got any good stuff?
> 
> This isn't hard. Pretty basic life crap, don't eat crap.












Or, just go to Gina's!!!

Bigga slice rules!


----------

